# Can a tank be to big?



## ZLV (Jan 5, 2019)

Hey guys I was wondering if a tank could be to big? I've got 8 l3 ghost mantids all together in a very large terrarium (about the size of a public bench). The humidity and temperature is all perfect. I just put them in there so idk if they will eat well, but I was just wondering if anyone else is keeping a large quantity of ghosts in a large tank and if they ran into any issues


----------



## Synapze (Jan 5, 2019)

The mantids will have a harder time feeding unless you keep a LOT of flies in the tank. I would suggest something smaller to start with. Some might even say a tank the size of a park bench is way too large even for adult ghosts. Also, keep in mind that you will probably need to separate the males and females as they mature. If you're planning on hand feeding all of them, it might be OK... just more work. You could always partition the tank as well.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Jan 6, 2019)

Thats huge! I agree with @Synapze..


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 6, 2019)

Imagine a 16" long mantis?

Maybe like a stagmomantis, or hierodula?

Skirred!


----------



## Synapze (Jan 6, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Imagine﻿ ﻿a 16" long mantis?
> 
> Maybe like a stagmomantis, or hierodula?﻿﻿﻿


Take my money!


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 6, 2019)

Synapze said:


> Take my money!


We'd be feeding that thing hamsters!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 6, 2019)

I think that they could be very happy in that tank, but I also think they'd have trouble finding food. If you feed them in a smaller container, then move them back to the big container I think you will have happy mantids! 

Can we see a pic of the tank?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## ZLV (Jan 6, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I think that they could be very happy in that tank, but I also think they'd have trouble finding food. If you feed them in a smaller container, then move them back to the big container I think you will have happy mantids!
> 
> Can we see a pic of the tank?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thank you all for your help I'll keep an eye on them and move them if they get too skinny


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 6, 2019)

That is a BEAUTIFUL tank! What kind of ventilation does it have? What is the humidity? Temperature? Live setups are known for trapping humidity and ghosts don't love SUPER high humidity or high temperatures.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## ZLV (Jan 6, 2019)

Temp is 78f the RH is 70% and we have 2 cloth covered CPU cooling fans


----------



## ZLV (Jan 6, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> That is a BEAUTIFUL tank! What kind of ventilation does it have? What is the humidity? Temperature? Live setups are known for trapping humidity and ghosts don't love SUPER high humidity or high temperatures.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Temp﻿ is 78f the RH is ﻿70% and we have 2 cloth covered CPU cooling fans﻿﻿


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 6, 2019)

Sounds perfect! I envy you your tank and setup! I breed ghosts, but I don't have any enclosures that big, or a place to put an enclosure that big! What are the dimensions of the tank?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## ZLV (Jan 6, 2019)

5ft long 15'' wide and a foot tall


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 6, 2019)

That's incredible.

Just WOW.


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 6, 2019)

Are the carnivorous plants a danger to mantids?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 6, 2019)

ZLV said:


> 5ft long 15'' wide and a foot tall


Nice!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## ZLV (Jan 6, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Are the carnivorous plants a danger to mantids?


No because the mantids are not attracted to the smell the plants put off and the plants are a very small species


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 6, 2019)

Cool. It's almost like a fairy world in there!


----------



## ZLV (Jan 6, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Cool. It's almost like a fairy world in there!


Yeah I wish I could see it through the mantids eyes


----------



## ZLV (Jan 6, 2019)

This is the Rh and T sensor


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 7, 2019)

Looks high TECH!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Jessie (Jan 8, 2019)

I dont personallyl think so and i love love love that tank!


----------



## Synapze (Jan 9, 2019)

.


----------

